# Reef Laying Barge heading out



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Saw a reef deployment barge with pyramids stacked on the deck cruise by the house today in Santa Rosa Sound, heading towards Destin. I tried to get a picture, but didn't quite get to the dock in time. I thought it was a cool to know more habitat was on its way to deployment. Hope to hear about some new reef numbers soon.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

BlackJeep said:


> Saw a reef deployment barge with pyramids stacked on the deck cruise by the house today in Santa Rosa Sound, heading towards Destin. I tried to get a picture, but didn't quite get to the dock in time. I thought it was a cool to know more habitat was on its way to deployment. Hope to hear about some new reef numbers soon.


 I'm in East Navarre, hopefully I can get home in time to check it out and get you that pic


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

I live near Hurlburt, so the barge has surely made it to the gulf by now.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Might be for this. Fed water bound tho.......

http://www.nwfdailynews.com/articles/reef-47742-artificial-south.html


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

We need one put out in Navarre one to two miles off the beach just like they have in Destin. It would be perfect for yakkers. No boats would run more than twenty miles just to fish in fifty feet of water.

I think it would draw ALOT of people to Navarre Beach to be able to fish something like that.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

kanaka said:


> Might be for this. Fed water bound tho.......
> 
> http://www.nwfdailynews.com/articles/reef-47742-artificial-south.html


Definitely could be. Concrete tetrahedrons are what I saw on deck. Too bad they're not in kayak distance from shore.

I totally agree with JD7.62 about Navarre.


----------



## B.Fine (Aug 13, 2010)

Can't wait to see this project finish.

http://www.pnj.com/article/20120321/NEWS01/203210325/Reef-project-48-810-over-budget

Barrett


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

I believe I saw plans for this somewhere. I did see the boat passing Hurlburt Field at about 1130 and there was alot of structure. I do believe these are for the Navarre beach dive site.


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*Reefs*

Reefs are heading to Mexico Beach.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Maybe some of em will fall off 'round Destin on the way there.....:whistling:


----------

